# First time Clomid 100mg CD 2- 6 anyone else ?



## missnomie

Hiya! 

I have just started taking clomid CD 2-6 as of today! very nevous !
I also have PCOS so had to take 5 days of provera to get a withdraw bleed.

naomi x:thumbup:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi!! I'm on my first round of clomid although for some unknown reason I started on CD7 which I've never ever heard of. Haven't had any bad symptoms so far just pelvic pain really. xx


----------



## kwilliams

good afternoon i just started taking my first round of clomid 3-7 at the moment im on cd9. I have had some crazy things happen to my body recently and im not really sure if its normal hahahaha

Breast VERY VERY Tender
Very emotional (of course)
increased Vaginal MUCUS. i mean there is alot which i thought it was suppose to dry you out??
Extreme exhaustion!


----------



## missnomie

Hiya Girls, Thank you for replying! So far i'm feeling okay, not many side effects , pelvic pain and Just feel slightly under the weather , But it is monday !haha.

Have you heard about the increased chance of conceiving with multiples and how do you feel ? 


Thanks! and much appreciated having other girls to talk to doing the same as me!:happydance:

Naomi


----------



## LolaAnn

I too am pretty exhausted and my pelvic area is SO sore. actually more my stomach. I would be over.the.moon. with any multiples, I've always wanted to have them but happy if I get just one healthy one of course. x


----------



## missnomie

I would be very happy to have multiples too ! But Whatever we have we are going to be happy , I've been ttc for almost two years now with countless trips to the hospital for blood test and i was finally diagnosed with PCOS which meant they could help me with clomid! YAY!

Do you know the likely hood of conceiving first time on clomid? I'm on 100mg a day.

naomi


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm not sure. We sound real similar its my first time too and I'm on 100mg a day too. are you on metformin? x


----------



## missnomie

No I'm not on metformin, My doctor said to see this cycle out and see what happens then if not conception they will consider, I'm booked to go back for blood tests on CD 21 

Are you on metformin ? if so what are the benefits? xx


----------



## kwilliams

i would be so happy with multiples but then again one will make me happy also. at this point im CD12 and i have been cramping pretty bad since CD7. hopefully this is all working. i doubt this is my month i have been under so much stress (grandmother dying) so im not getting to excited. good luck ladies i hope we all get our BFP's


----------



## missnomie

I'm sorry to hear about your loss :( 
I'm on CD9 feeling alot of cramping too, feeling quite bloated .
I am very nervous! 

Good luck girls!

Naomi
x


----------



## matildasmummy

hi
my name i claire and today will be my first day on clomid. were not trying/ not preventing in a way. we were trying for a baby but my periods stopped cos of my pcos and now i have a new job (not worked for 3 years after having daughter) so we decided to take a break from trying. we have just accepted an offer on our flat so were moving house in 6 weeks so i think the best thing for us to do it just let nature take its course. 

not sure how to feel about clomid as i had my first gyne appointment today and expected him to put me on metformin but he said he doesnt like putting people on it :S 

the main aim for the clomid for me is to get some ovulation happeneing so that in a few months when im settled in my new job we can start trying again although my heart is saying we should try now because i am so desperate to give my little girl a brother or sister. i think my hubby would feel otherwise though with there so much going on atm. 

as for the multiples my hubby is not keep although would be happy if it happened because any baby would make us happy but i do really love the idea of twins because i have always wanted 3 children but hubby only wants 2. 

anyway sorry for ranting on

could i please ask what time of the day you are taking the clomid. is it better on an evening? 

thanks
claire

good luck ladies xxx


----------



## missnomie

What CD will you test? or will you wait for missed period?

Naomi 
x


----------



## missnomie

Hiya Claire! :thumbup:

I was too initially on clomid to try get my body to ovulate by itself, but me and my other half have decided we arnt trying but not preventing too, 

I believe if its meant to be it will happen and if its not it wont happen . I also would love to have twins but we would be happy with any we get blessed with.

I have finished my cycle of clomid now but I took it mid day, i got told to take it in the evenings to avoid side effects but to be honest i didnt suffer many side effects , certainly none that stopped me doing my day to day job and things i do, I think its just made me feel tired more than anything!

Let me know how you get on!

Good luck!
xx

Naomi


----------



## Skyybow

Hi ladies, 

This month was my 1st go 'round w|Clomid! Took provera 10 days to bring on a period as I have pcos. And took 100mg of clomid CD 3-7 had really sore breasts, cramps, lots of EWCM, migraines and severe hot flashes and began ovulation testing CD 11 its CD 13 and haven't I'd yet. Staying hopeful! Anyone else with pcos on metformin with high levels of testosterone with success O'ing on clomid


----------



## LolaAnn

Skyybow said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This month was my 1st go 'round w|Clomid! Took provera 10 days to bring on a period as I have pcos. And took 100mg of clomid CD 3-7 had really sore breasts, cramps, lots of EWCM, migraines and severe hot flashes and began ovulation testing CD 11 its CD 13 and haven't I'd yet. Staying hopeful! Anyone else with pcos on metformin with high levels of testosterone with success O'ing on clomid

Hi love, I took natural progesterone cream to bring on AF last cycle, this is my first go with clomid, 100mg but I did days 7-11. I've had migraines and crazy hot flashes too. I'm ovulating today or tomorrow, check out my journal/chart. I have PCOS and really high testosterone. Most people say you will ovulate 5-9 days after your last clomid pill so you still have time :) I really hope I actually ovulate now. Please work body


----------



## venusapollo

I am about to start clomid. I am on day 2 of 5 of provera to give myself a period. I have been on metformin 3 weeks since finding out I have PCOS. We miscarried our first pregnancy last year around 6 weeks. The metformin has been pretty great. My frequent headaches and migraines have disappeared as a plus too. I have always been irregular with periods every 2 or 3 months, but was on the pill from 19-30. I have been frustrated with OPKs and temping, as I have only seen a positive OPK once, but always see two lines, just not a full positive. My temp doesn't seem to do what it is supposed to either. It is often around 96.5 but sometimes dips to 95.3-8. It rarely gets over 96.8 and I don't notice any consistency. I know I have ovulated in the past as we got pregnant before. Not sure what to expect with clomid. Does it make a clearer picture of ovulation with OPKs and temping? I seem to always have cm but not so sure about ewcm. So confused. My dr wants to monitor my follicles when we start clomid so hopefully she can fill in some blanks as this is all so confusing.


----------



## Skyybow

LolaAnn said:


> Skyybow said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> This month was my 1st go 'round w|Clomid! Took provera 10 days to bring on a period as I have pcos. And took 100mg of clomid CD 3-7 had really sore breasts, cramps, lots of EWCM, migraines and severe hot flashes and began ovulation testing CD 11 its CD 13 and haven't I'd yet. Staying hopeful! Anyone else with pcos on metformin with high levels of testosterone with success O'ing on clomid
> 
> Hi love, I took natural progesterone cream to bring on AF last cycle, this is my first go with clomid, 100mg but I did days 7-11. I've had migraines and crazy hot flashes too. I'm ovulating today or tomorrow, check out my journal/chart. I have PCOS and really high testosterone. Most people say you will ovulate 5-9 days after your last clomid pill so you still have time :) I really hope I actually ovulate now. Please work bodyClick to expand...


Thanks LolaAnn! Gave me some more hope!! : ) My O test this evening looked lighter than the last two days tests so I'm confused! If tomorrow's is even lighter I'll know I've missed it. But if typically O comes 5-9 days after last cloud tab I'm only on day 6. Fingers crossed! I will def check out your chart! We sound like we have similar cases : ) 
Sending you lots of sticky dust today and tomorrow!!! : )


----------



## missnomie

Hiya Ladies!

How is everyone ? 

I got my period on the 19th ... Boo!

My doctor has put me back on 100mg clomid fro days 5-9 this time .
On my second day of taking the tablets.

Has anyone else been put on clomid cd 5-9?

Baby dust 

Naomi


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies, well 100mg made me ovulate and I'm pregnant! I can't believe it actually worked... I'm over the moon. 

Naomi loads of people do 5-9 its definately a common day to take it. I'm very surprised your doctor didn't bump you up to 150mg, you should have your dose increased until you ovulate that's how they are supposed to prescribe it. I hope this month is your month and you ovulate!! xx


----------



## missnomie

Awww! Congratulations ! I'm super happy for you! No wonde you are over the moon ! <3

Yeah I thought I would be bumped up to 150mg , but I guess I'll make the most of the situation , feeling pretty positive ! :)
I have bought ovulation predictor kit , so I'll see if that helps judge when I ovulate as I'm not 100% the average CD I should ovulate .
Fingers crossed anyway! 

Congratulations again !!!! 

Naomi xx


----------



## missnomie

Okay I'm CD 17 and I've just had a VERY positive OPK!!!!
Oh I really hope this is it!


Fingers crossed ! 

Xxxx


----------



## lalalaura123

I'm taking 100mg clomid days 2-6 too, currently on c/d 17, 
I was taking 50mg last month but wasn't working as well as they thought it should! 
O/H sperm isn't great either ( what a pair we are)
I'm having cramps, sore boobs and ewcm....so not quite sure where I'm at in my cycle


----------



## missnomie

Hey hun,

How you getting on now? 

Xx


----------

